# CNF or Passport of France



## ArmBoy

Hello! I have a case which i would like to discuss with you.

I am national of Armenia and was born in Armenia.
My grandfather was born in France, Marseille. When he was 4 years old he was moved to Armenia.

Now i have the birth certificate of my grandfather indicated the birth date and birth place (France).

They say i can apply for France nationality or receive some French passport.

Does anybody have information on this?

Thanks in advance for your support


----------



## Bevdeforges

To apply for a French passport, I think you're going to need the CNF first. The CNF is the document that "proves" that you are French. Once you have that (and it can be a long process - figure on 1 to 3 years) you can then register your birth in Nantes (your so-called "French birth certificate"), obtain a French national identity card and obtain a French passport, depending on your needs. But you'll probably need to go for the CNF first.


----------



## BraveHorse

Yes, with a French ancestor, you can apply for French citizenship. My only advice is to apply today, because it's gonna take months.


----------



## BackinFrance

ArmBoy said:


> Hello! I have a case which i would like to discuss with you.
> 
> I am national of Armenia and was born in Armenia.
> My grandfather was born in France, Marseille. When he was 4 years old he was moved to Armenia.
> 
> Now i have the birth certificate of my grandfather indicated the birth date and birth place (France).
> 
> They say i can apply for France nationality or receive some French passport.
> 
> Does anybody have information on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your support


Who says you can apply for French nationality? Usually it is a requirement that you have a French parent and I for one don't know that Arméniens have a special entitlement to French citizenship via a French grandparent.


----------



## 255

ArmBoy -- There are a few threads on this subject. If I remember right, everyone, in your situation (French Grandparent,) first went through the process to secure their parent's French citizenship, then applying themselves, based on their parent's French citizenship. This seems to confirm what @BackinFrance stated. Cheers, 255


----------

